# Cenova, Inc Looking for subs



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Snow Plowers Wanted



Cenova Inc. Is One Of The Areas Largest Snow & Ice Management Companeys & Due To Our Over Whelming Growth This Year We Are Looking For The Following.


Owner Operators: (sub Contractors) We Offer Top Pay (plow Trucks Get Paid Per Push) With Set Local Routes, You Will Plow The Same Properties All Season, We Supply The De-iceing Materials, We Keep Our Good Sub’s For Years, Call Them For Our Referance.


Plow Truck Drivers: We Are Hiring Drivers For Our Newest Fleet Of Trucks & Plows, Set Local Routes, Top Dollar For Experianced Drivers Get Paid In Two Weeks. 


Heavy Equiptment: Operators & Owner Operators, Bring Your Machine In Just For The Storm Or Leave It There All Season It’s Up To You


Shovlers: As Many Hours As You Want To Work, Also Top Dollar Paid, No Experience Plowing Snow, Then Shovel This Year And Drive Next Year. 


Routes Avialiable In Philly, Montgomery County, Bucks County, Berks County & Just Over The Bridges In New Jersery


For More Information Call Cenova’s Office At:

215-225-4370


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

im avaliable 
email me your needs and requirements

JOHN REED


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Thank you Mr. Reed :salute:


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Heres the BIG question.....

What are your pay terms.... And could you post some references...


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Cardoctor would most likely be a good reference. Our terms are roughly 30-45 days depending on the time of the season. I noticed you're in Fishkill, NY are you looking for work in our market?


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*long island*

Looking to expand this year...5yrs experinence call me we specifics 516-250-3528
Scott

thanks


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Just moving this baclk to the top. We're still looking for subs. Also looking to place work in Hanover, MD


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

I would be interested in sitting down with you to see where your accounts would logistically match up to mine in the Bucks, Montgomery & Philadelphia area. We have 12 plows and 3 skidsteers with pushers available. 2 Trucks that have undertailgate spreaders and we are getting 4 snow ex V-Boxes in a few weeks. Email me at Sunrisetu[email protected] or call me at 215.836.9797.
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

*sub*

Let me know if and when you get to the lehigh Valley area.
best reguards


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

gkm we are located in the lehigh valley and may have a spot for you. send me a pm with your info, we have 30 of are own trucks ands backhoes but will need some addtional help .


----------



## bounty21061 (Sep 12, 2005)

KenP said:


> Just moving this baclk to the top. We're still looking for subs. Also looking to place work in Hanover, MD


what are you looking for in Hanover, md


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

*landcarepa*

i'll pm you this week like to talk to you. thanks, greg


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

got any work in the akron ohio area


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

I can sub in the South Jersey area....whatever you have right over the bridge. I work out of Mt. Laurel which is pretty close. I've got a Ram 2500 with an 8 foot plow, and some other small stuff. Let me know if you need me. 856-912-3145 (Mike)


----------

